# All Day Apitherapy!



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

EAS is hosting an apitherapy session all day on Thursday, July 28, 2011, at the Crowne Plaza, Warwick, RI. For more information go to Eastern Apicultural Society's website.
Susan


----------

